# Who's got the smallest amp?



## aaron7

Saw this on ebay and had to add it to my wall... had no idea it was THIS small though! Look at the 5A fuse! :laugh:


----------



## benny

[/IMG]


----------



## bigdwiz

*Sony XM-2020*












*Compared to an iPhone 3*


----------



## SaturnSL1

:blush: Dang, mine is big in comparison


----------



## bigdwiz

^^^ Yeah, but that's 200 watts! Mine is only 40w...:laugh:


----------



## aaron7

Mine's 36w! haha


----------



## bigdwiz

aaron7 said:


> Mine's 36w! haha


Yeah, I like it better anyway b/c it has terminal strip instead of a wiring harness.

The Rockford PBR300x1 is only slightly larger than this Sony, but it's not old school


----------



## SaturnSL1

lol I have the supercharged version of a mini amplifier.

Here's a question, for you both. How do they sound? Like, are they clean and clear or are they early to distort and sound muddy?

The Urban sounds kind of bad in my opinion.


----------



## imjustjason




----------



## MACS

I might have the winner........and a 4 channel to boot . 

Eclipse EA1412 measures 5-1/2" x 2-1/4" x 1-3/4"


----------



## Svendingo

Ha, that eclipse looks like a laptop power brick! 4 ch too, what kind of power output we talking? 

I have some Orion 220gx's and gt's that are in that same league, I think around 3" wide, from normal gx heat sink extrusion. 
Also have a 7030bts that is pretty tiny too. 

Funny little amps just look cute on the shelf... 





Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdwiz

imjustjason said:


>


Does this one have a DIN plug and speaker harness? I can't imagine there's enough room for 4 RCA ins and 8 terminals for speaker outs...


----------



## bigdwiz

SaturnSL1 said:


> lol I have the supercharged version of a mini amplifier.
> 
> Here's a question, for you both. How do they sound? Like, are they clean and clear or are they early to distort and sound muddy?
> 
> The Urban sounds kind of bad in my opinion.


The Sony XM-2020 sounds decent. I was going to use it to power some mids/highs in a boombox and use a RF Punch 30 for a small sub


----------



## imjustjason

bigdwiz said:


> Does this one have a DIN plug and speaker harness? I can't imagine there's enough room for 4 RCA ins and 8 terminals for speaker outs...


Both... and 4 RCA's. The 2.15 is even smaller, don't have any pics of it. Used it as a paperweight in my office for years. Was cool.


----------



## bigdwiz

Wow, that joker is about the same size as my Lepai LP-2020A+

BTW, if you are looking to buy one of these, get the LP-2020A+, don't mess w/ the Kinter MA-150/170 or even the LP-V3 or 3-ch Lepai. The LP-2020A+ sounds pretty fantastic for what it is and the $$

My version of the Chinese Mini Amp Invasion....


----------



## aaron7

I knew it was only a matter of time till one of _those_ was posted


----------



## Car_Audionut

I think I'll be winning this one.

The Soundstream D-30, next to a smallish Class A 50 Soundstream for size comparison.


----------



## aaron7

omgwant


----------



## smgreen20

I have a Clarion 4ch that's almost as small as the Yamaha. A540, 15 x 4.


----------



## pdxlawyer

technology is the only realm where guys brag about having the smallest.


----------



## SHAGGS

MACS said:


> Nice choice on the CD. (Cold Army soldier since 1999)


----------



## robert_wrath

These are your winners right here: 



MACS said:


> I might have the winner........and a 4 channel to boot .
> 
> *1. Eclipse EA1412* measures 5-1/2" x 2-1/4" x 1-3/4"





Car_Audionut said:


> I think I'll be winning this one.
> 
> *2. The Soundstream D-30*, next to a smallish Class A 50 Soundstream for size comparison.


----------



## Old Skewl

Car_Audionut said:


> I think I'll be winning this one.
> 
> The Soundstream D-30, next to a smallish Class A 50 Soundstream for size comparison.


Wow! I forgot all about those D30's. And I always thought the D60 was small. LOL!


----------



## Doc ProMos

MACS said:


> I might have the winner........and a 4 channel to boot .
> 
> Eclipse EA1412 measures 5-1/2" x 2-1/4" x 1-3/4"


Look, I have one too....I think MACS and I should win cause ours are 4-channel... if you divide it by half it becomes 2-3/4" x 1-1/8" x 7/8"
which I think wins.... hehe

can't upload pic but will soon...


----------



## chad

The soundstream has me beat. I have one of those little navoneish 15W amps under my seat to power the rear speakers, Probably the same as the Lepal. it's attached to my ham radio. Go it free when I bout 2 of the small sony 2025's... That I have yet to use.

The tiny thing has been super reliable albeit noise prone. I run an isolation transformer between it and the radio.


----------



## IndianScout

they used to make a small cube amp 20w if I remember right, they'd fit inside most dashes


----------



## dales

i had many of those urban audio amps. i loved them


----------



## pdxlawyer

I suddenly have three tiny Sony xm series amps thanks to garage sales. Now, what to do with them? (Pix forthcoming)


----------



## for2nato

Linear power runt. 16w x 2 and sits in an XO-2 shell. And its LP sound quality. I can post pics later


----------



## [email protected]

for2nato said:


> Linear power runt. 16w x 2 and sits in an XO-2 shell. And its LP sound quality. I can post pics later


Nice!!!!


----------



## Frijoles24

omg i really want that a/d/s. sell it to me now!


----------



## dualmono21

i have a pair of the soundstream d30 amps 
id love to find something for them now install wise


----------



## Prime mova

a micro "mathematics" amp 30w + 30w = 3 cigarette lighters lined up


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

[email protected] said:


> Nice!!!!


did you get it off ebay?


----------



## RNBRAD

for2nato said:


> Linear power runt. 16w x 2 and sits in an XO-2 shell. And its LP sound quality. I can post pics later


I remember seeing a guy at finals running one of those to a ported 18" sub. Balsy little amp!! Punch 30 was an awesome little amp too.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Someone post up a MiniDSP amp

I'm too lazy


----------



## hybridamp

Those are some seriously small amps.


----------



## TwinBassDaddy

for2nato beat me to the Linear Power "the runt"...it a pretty strong amp and clean output as well. 

Seeing all the others, I guess my Blade SE-200 is too big to play here. That Soundstream and the a/d/s are ones I've been looking to add to my collection for years. 

Also, does anyone remember the Canton modular amps? They snapped/plugged into a single main mounting base, all the same size but had mono, two and maybe a four channel, all with dip switches for the x-over outputs. Always thought they were WAY ahead of their time.


----------



## abusiveDAD

SaturnSL1 said:


> :blush: Dang, mine is big in comparison


DAMN.... British teeth


----------



## Spyke

SaturnSL1 said:


> :blush: Dang, mine is big in comparison


Oh nice. I had one of those hooked to a pair of radioshack 10's when I was 16. You know it's gotta be good when it says superbass on it.


----------



## datcrew

Don't think that soundstream d30 can be beaten,never seen one before either...so very nice
Here is my diddly amp


----------



## spydertune

This thread just launched most "Soundstream D30" searches in history of ebay.

:laugh:


----------



## Cancerkazoo

D10


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

spydertune said:


> This thread just launched most "Soundstream D30" searches in history of ebay.
> 
> :laugh:


true! i never knew this amp existed!


----------



## Robb

Sparkomatic AMP 6000

It measure 4 inches long and 3.5 inches wide.
I think it is from either 1984 or 1985


----------



## Robb

I have a Puny Sony XM-2025
It measure 6.1" wide x 2.8" deep x 1.5" high


----------



## Oliver

My son has one that fits in his ear :surprised:


----------



## Robb

Picked this super small amp up today for $5. Works and sounds great too !
Panasonic M302 
Smallest amp Ive ever seen. Fits in your hand !
3.8" x 2.4" x 1.4"

Anyone know its year ?

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/15209273422_4bbbe42bbf_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5583/15209660855_dc9c65d2f4_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/15206604381_05159f5aa8_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/15022871559_b2a862506e_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5576/15206605971_4b2994286d_b.jpg


----------



## chad

Robb said:


> I have a Puny Sony XM-2025
> It measure 6.1" wide x 2.8" deep x 1.5" high


I've got a couple of those laying around here.


----------



## jcorkin

This one isnt going to win but its a small one


----------



## smgreen20

Let's try this one out. How about who has the most powerful amp for per square inch?


----------



## chad

smgreen20 said:


> Let's try this one out. How about who has the most powerful amp for *per square inch?*


Set it on it's edge....

http://labgruppen.com/media/downloads/product/PLM_Series_Technical_Data_Sheet_TDS_PLM20000Q.pdf


----------



## bmiller1

chad said:


> Set it on it's edge....
> 
> http://labgruppen.com/media/downloads/product/PLM_Series_Technical_Data_Sheet_TDS_PLM20000Q.pdf


:laugh: Nice. 

I think everyone is ignoring the fact that Cancerkazoo's D10 may have just wrapped this thing up.


----------



## smgreen20

That's what prompted me to post/ask the question of watts per square inch.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Yeah the D10 is about as small as it's going to get unless we start including headphone, cell phone, and greeting card amplifiers lol.

Hell, even the Alpine Power Pack is friggin huge compared to some of the amps posted.


----------



## lsc86

No pics any more, but had a Kenwood and Sony amp, both about the size of half a credit card, came with first generation CD slide-outs that were non-powered.


----------



## Sine Swept

I know one of the new Rockford mini amps does 300 RMS and the same size 4 channel is 75 x 4 at 4ohms

6-3/4"L x 4-1/4"W x 1-1/2"H


----------



## Doc ProMos

I picked this Bad Boy up just to show it here--lol-- BNIB --even the box fits in my palm---


----------



## subwoofery

Doc ProMos said:


> I picked this Bad Boy up just to show it here--lol-- BNIB --even the box fits in my palm---


I think we got a winner  

Kelvin


----------



## ween

and it's common ground too. pumping out maybe 4 watts/channel : )


----------



## codycr6

I have an Orion 220GT that has never been used... still in the original box, wrapped up, with the Orion sticker inside! Had a friend that ran five of them and an early 225HCCA in USAC. Each 220GT was bridged on a single speaker, the 225 was on eight tens in the bed. Ford Ranger!


----------



## CDT FAN

Doc ProMos said:


> I picked this Bad Boy up just to show it here--lol-- BNIB --even the box fits in my palm---


I have that amp stashed away somewhere. I was just thinking about as I was browsing this thread.


----------



## lsc86

That Kenwood may have been the one I was referring to above, the Sony was even smaller (IIRC, I tossed the Sony in the trash maybe 6-7 years ago thinking I'd never have any need for it).


----------



## Spkrboxx

Not old school, but I met Hans from Brax/Helix at CES last year and he had a amp the size of a deck of cards. Crazy part was IT WAS 50wRMS x 8 AT 4 OHMS!!!!!!!!!
He wouldnt let me take a pic, said it was still in development. It was incredible


----------



## minbari

I have 2 old "realistic" 25 x 2 amplifiers that are pretty small.

I had a sherwood 20 x 2 that was about the size of a deck of cards.


----------



## Robb

minbari said:


> I have 2 old "realistic" 25 x 2 amplifiers that are pretty small.
> 
> I had a sherwood 20 x 2 that was about the size of a deck of cards.


Can you post pictures ?


----------



## minbari

Robb said:


> Can you post pictures ?


I will have to find the rat shacks, the sherwood I dont have anymore.


----------



## subwoofery

Spkrboxx said:


> Not old school, but I met Hans from Brax/Helix at CES last year and he had a amp the size of a deck of cards. Crazy part was IT WAS 50wRMS x 8 AT 4 OHMS!!!!!!!!!
> He wouldnt let me take a pic, said it was still in development. It was incredible


Probably this amp: 
MATCH PP 82DSP 

Kelvin


----------



## Will2

As far as old school, watts-per-inch; I think the Blaupunkt PA275 and PA100 amps (out of the plastic covers) would be in the running. All the PA275 units I've owned had birth certificates showing their actual power ratings from 109 watts to 117 per channel.


----------



## CRUNK

smgreen20 said:


> Let's try this one out. How about who has the most powerful amp for per square inch?


This is my baby 12.5 watts per channel we have done 149db outlaw and 170.1 portwars


----------



## HiloDB1

One of these is 21 watts/sq in
SD400.1D | Soundigital Amplifiers


----------



## Robb

bump.....


----------



## Victor_inox

pdxlawyer said:


> technology is the only realm where guys brag about having the smallest.


smallest means bigger in this matter.


----------



## Victor_inox

old school is cool what about modern small amps? smalest I own is jl xd 600.6
what else good?


----------



## SaturnSL1

CRUNK said:


> This is my baby 12.5 watts per channel we have done 149db outlaw and 170.1 portwars


Holy **** what is that? USA series?


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> Probably this amp:
> MATCH PP 82DSP
> 
> Kelvin


8-channel plug & play amplifier with integrated DSP, USB interface and 2 RCA outputs now that`s nice.


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> 8-channel plug & play amplifier with integrated DSP, USB interface and 2 RCA outputs now that`s nice.


You forgot class D  Wish they release the same thing to accept RCAs (each input has its own output)...

Kelvin


----------



## Diezel10

dualmono21 said:


> i have a pair of the soundstream d30 amps
> id love to find something for them now install wise



Use them to Power some Horns!!!!


----------



## Victor_inox

subwoofery said:


> You forgot class D  Wish they release the same thing to accept RCAs (each input has its own output)...
> 
> Kelvin


i haven`t forgot, copy/paste.regardless of rca inputs it`s not sold in us right?


----------



## subwoofery

Victor_inox said:


> i haven`t forgot, copy/paste.regardless of rca inputs it`s not sold in us right?


Dunno... It's quite new to the market. 

Kelvin


----------



## SilkySlim

Robb said:


> I have a Puny Sony XM-2025
> It measure 6.1" wide x 2.8" deep x 1.5" high


That and the one big d had are some of the best sounding low power chip amps out. They were pretty smooth. 
The title of this thread is disturbing though.


----------



## chad

Not a chip amp.. has a complimentary pair of TO220s per channel.










Has a K.I.S.S. approach and is damn clean, even does well when stressed.


----------



## Robb

^^ thanks. I was wondering about it too...


----------



## SilkySlim

I was wrong. That amp is even cooler than I thought I thought it was. Is that the same (just newer) as the hard wired one that Big D wiz showed off earlier. That is awesome I did remember doing a couple installs with them and they sounded great. I could have swore the hard wired amp was a chip amp? If it is then that would explain it.
That must mean that your amp was part of that Sony amp family that looked similar only bigger. That brought back many memories. I remember those sounding so smooth and good. I don't remember them being the most gutsy amps but man were they smooth. They really toned down some OS MB Quart separates and sounded great. I never have been the biggest fan of Sony amps but those were very good.


----------



## CK1991

How big is that sony amp?


----------



## chad

Not big at all, I can measure one tomorrow.

Edit.....



Robb said:


> I have a Puny Sony XM-2025
> It measure 6.1" wide x 2.8" deep x 1.5" high


----------



## Horsemanwill

I've seen a lot of the older amps in this thread what about newer amps.


----------



## Changchung

This is my old little Kenwood amp, it is behind of the iphone



















I build with it a little boom box for play mp3 or iphone in any place, powered with a PC PS


----------



## Changchung

Victor_inox said:


> 8-channel plug & play amplifier with integrated DSP, USB interface and 2 RCA outputs now that`s nice.


Output Power RMS / Max 
at 4 Ohms	8 x 55 Watts / 110 Watts
at 2 Ohms	8 x 70 Watts / 140 Watts


----------



## Changchung

chad said:


> I've got a couple of those laying around here.


I love this amps, I install a few long time ago...


----------



## Changchung

Looking last night for a small amp in ebay for a home project I find this;

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171108697650

Someone know anything about this brand? I think that is build it in brazil...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Robb

Here's my latest small amp buy.
Early 1980's Concord HPA-26 50 watter 
Very tiny amplifier, around the size of my hand.


----------



## Robb

bump


----------



## [email protected]

My golf cart amp is the smallest I have seen

Dayton DTA-2


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sony XM 2020






























With a video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z0CC5YRgw8


----------



## Changchung




----------



## soccerguru607

@[email protected]'go: WOW, nice collections!!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Surprised nobody has posted pics of this little guy, though compared to some of the others on here the HK CA205 seems huge. Well, at least I think it has the smallest output at 3.5w per channel...


----------



## [email protected]'go

soccerguru607 said:


> @[email protected]'go: WOW, nice collections!!!


Thanks, Sir


----------



## Rodek

I believe the old school HiFonics series IV Mercury (16x2) fit's into the small amp category as does the Rodek 225i (25 x 2), Crunch CR50 (25 x 2), HiFonics Cupid (22 x 2),Proton 222 (22 x 2), Proton CA212 (12 x 2 ) and Sony XM2025 (25 x 2).... Kenwood had one as did Panasonic and Eclipse. There are many others but I can't think of them off the top of my head...... Sorry, I also don't have any pics. Was just remembering my old school days of small amps.


----------

